# JBL GTI and DLS Ultimate Grand Prix Install



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

I did this a couple of years ago but I am new to the forum so I thought I would post this.

All the Equipment. A Sony C-90 and XDP-4000X for source and equalization. Front Stage is DLS UR36 Ultimate 3-way set. JBL PX300.4 and PX600.2 to run the 3-way set. 2 JBL W12GTI subs ran off a BPX2200.1. All Hooker Audio interconnects, and accessories.








Quick look at the doors. Deadened and then a layer of foam. A perfect home for the 6.5" midbasses.















The mids were mounted in brackets built beneath the carpet and wholes cut through the carpet. The tweeters mounted in the A-pillars.
The start of the box








Fitting the trunk








After Vinyl & Carpet








The caps behind the right amp.








Trunk Complete








EQ behind rear seat. Easy to hook up the laptop and adjust from front seat.








Probably my favorite mobile setup I have had. I really loved the GTIs. The sound quality on them was amazing. The DLS set was very nice too.


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

The differential drive motor on the GTI's is an amazing piece of work. They are very underappreciated subs IMO. Glad you love yours. What's up with the cones on the subs in the first pic?


----------



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

Just dusty. They were in the garage during the sanding process. They cleaned up fine for the install.


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

RossMc said:


> Just dusty. They were in the garage during the sanding process. They cleaned up fine for the install.


Excellent Ross. You should come down to the DFW area next time we have a big car audio get together. We usually have a large one every once in a while and it's a good time to see what others are doing. Most of the guys that come are DIYMA.com members


----------



## Sicaudio (Jan 22, 2010)

sexy DLS is my favorite brand out of everything I sell.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

I've seen many many installs like this, even a buddy of mine did one... I don't see how the bass gets to the cabin with the rear (seats) and top (rear deck) blocked for the most part. It obviousely works... and it was pretty loud in my buddy's car with 3 12" Rockford HX2's sealed.... but he had terrible trunk rattle. We're talking the trunk lid moved over 3", though we did that with lots of our installs. I think it would have been much louder had he directed it to the cabin.


----------



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved the DLS too. I debated for a long time on them vs. a 3-way Dynaudio set, but I was very happy with my decision.

As for the bass. It was very loud. I did not have any rear deck speakers, and tried to clear out everything I could to open up the rear deck. I actually had them sealed forward into the cab before this install, and it wasn't any louder. Nicest thing about it was no trunk rattle at all. Of course, I had so much dynamat in this one, there was still no rattle.


----------



## Franco (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello RossMc, congratulations:clap:, really good job, very neat and clean, great work done on the doors.:T


----------

